# 4 year old girl - infection or hormonal issues? Or something else?



## Lollipoppet

Hi

My four year old daughter has a light vaginal discharge. It shows on her knickers. What might be causing this?

Is it an infection? Could it be some hormonal thing? Only reason I ask is she has had spots the past few months which I would expect with such a young girl.

Tia

LP


----------



## nichub

Hi LP, have you noticed whether she is itchy? 

If this is new for her then I would get it checked out to rule out infection 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lollipoppet

Well it's a bit red, and she has been playing with her knickers. When I ask she says it hurts, but she says everything hurts at the moment which we think is attention seeking (her brother has autism and takes a lot of our focus unavoidably) solo can't be sure if it hurts, itches or is fine. Obviously the vaginal discharge though isn't attention seeking.

Will phone doctor to get it checked out.


----------



## nichub

Let me know how you get on x


----------



## Lollipoppet

Long story... But we have had other health issues to tackle with her. Her toe became terribly infected and she has been on antibiotics for nearly two weeks now. She hasn't had the problem again recently. If it recurs we will take it then/when we have sorted the current issue.


----------



## nichub

Ah ok no probs, hope her toe is better xx


----------

